

Simpsons in CSS - lsv1
https://pattle.github.io/simpsons-in-css/
I&#x27;ve been out of the webdev game for perhaps a decade. The most recent things I&#x27;ve done are @Media queries.<p>Finding this inspires me to learn about what else I could create in css - also it has really funky behavior in IE8~ and if you zoom in:)<p>Note - this isn&#x27;t mine, it was found on r&#x2F;programming.
======
paulrouget
I can do better:
[http://paulrouget.com/e/simpsons/](http://paulrouget.com/e/simpsons/) :)

~~~
codemaster3000
Hah good one :D

------
JosephRedfern
He runs through how he did it here: [http://www.chrispattle.com/blog/simpsons-
in-css/](http://www.chrispattle.com/blog/simpsons-in-css/)

------
alex_doom
Nice demo, but SVG exists for a reason.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I wanted to post this myself, but feared the wrath of the downvoters - it
might come across as a bit negative. However, I think the positives should be
highlighted: SVG is really, _really_ ideal for these kinds of graphics, and we
should be trying to push the technology and be equally impressed with its
results.

~~~
poopsintub
Not to mention time saving. Can you imagine how long it took him to make that
in CSS? I bet it's fun to practice doing this kind of stuff?

------
remon
That is taking the "wrong tool for the job" thing to such spectacular heights
that I can't help but admire it.

------
FranOntanaya
CSS has gone too far. We are playing God here.

------
apierre
This is the new ascii art

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
More like the new Acid [1] test.

[1]
[http://www.webstandards.org/files/acid2/test.html#top](http://www.webstandards.org/files/acid2/test.html#top)

------
JohnTHaller
IE7/8: [http://imgur.com/dG45PK5](http://imgur.com/dG45PK5) (posted by
Uberhipster)

IE6: [http://i.imgur.com/7qYY9Ie](http://i.imgur.com/7qYY9Ie) (posted by me)

From: r/programming:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/28ya9x/simpsons...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/28ya9x/simpsons_in_css/)

~~~
lsv1
Looks like gooby pls

------
restlessmedia
It is a re-post but who cares. I'm very impressed with the results, it's very
easy to spot when something's not quite right with a character draw (eyes too
big/small, mouth slightly too wide etc) but I can imagine getting this close
to the 'real' thing wasn't easy.

------
toxican
Is it just me or does everyone between Flanders and Apu look a little messed
up? In Firefox

~~~
peaton
Comic Book Guy looks pretty screwed up on Safari. What browser/os was this guy
targeting?

~~~
JasonFruit
Apparently Chrome. It's perfect for me.

------
danso
This has been posted before (8 months ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6710863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6710863)

But according to the git-commit log, in the last two weeks, he's added the
blinking (the code for which is pretty cool)...and since the last submission,
he's added Apu, Comic Book Guy, and Ralph Wiggum...so that definitely deserves
a resubmit.

Given that the blinking was the first difference I noticed...I would love to
see Blinky, the 3-eyed fish

on a side note...I remember cloning the repo as soon as I saw it on HN, just
because I thought for sure it would attract a takedown notice. Hope I didn't
just jinx it...

~~~
thegeomaster
Do they really send takedown notices to projects like this one?

~~~
danso
You know what? I don't really know...and after doing some quick reflection, I
think that knee-jerk assumption was based off of something I remember reading
from the Simpsons Archive...which is probably the very first website I ever
remember reading on a regular basis. From their About Page:

[http://www.snpp.com/about.html](http://www.snpp.com/about.html)

> _The Simpsons Archive cannot accept sound or movie file submissions under
> any conditions. Our server traffic averages 24 gigabytes per month, and
> housing a large binary archive would boost bandwidth fees beyond affordable
> limits. Additionally, Twentieth Century Fox ruthlessly defends its
> copyrighted work by issuing Cease & Desist orders to fan sites housing said
> content. While we sympathize with those who have fallen victim to Fox, we
> prefer to avoid legal entanglements by steering clear of multimedia._

 _Otherwise, The Simpsons Archive gladly accepts all submissions in the form
of fan-authored FAQs, lists, guides, news and other miscellaneous items. All
authors retain full credit for their works and may update them within The
Simpsons Archive as needed. We ask, however, that prospective maintainers be
versed in basic HTML. For further details, please e-mail webmaster@snpp.com
for our submission policies._

So Fox's aggressive C&D is maybe just for audio/video? The SNPP does have a
very small sprinkling of Simpsons-artwork. And maybe Fox was more aggressive
with C&D back in the day, like, 15-20 years ago, when SNPP was first starting
out.

~~~
billrobertson42
One might assume that audio/video is ripped from the original, and is
therefore copyrighted by Fox.

I don't think that putting up your own rendering of a character is quite the
same thing.

------
mgkimsal
use ctrl+ a few times to make everything larger - the eyelids start to close.
Not sure how intentional that was, but it's sort of cool - gives the
characters a completely different feel.

~~~
janjongboom
I'm pretty sure it's an animation that is there intentionally.

~~~
mgkimsal
The eyelid animation is intentional, yes, but I'm not sure the partially
closed eyes when the char size is increased was intentional.

------
pyrrhotech
this is truly amazing. How long did it take?

------
jjmiv
cooooooool!

------
fifthesteight
*human bart == white bart.

(edit: caucasian)

------
ponytech
Isn't it a repost ? I've seen it here before

